# Deep Cut orchid show



## Hien (Feb 5, 2009)

For the peoples who live around the NYC, NJ area, a reminder. 
The Deep Cut show is this weekend. It won't be big, but it is something to go to , now that the NYC show is no longer available for us. The weather will be warm this weekend too.

http://deepcutorchids.googlepages.com/


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2009)

THanks Hien.


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello everybody. My name is Clark and this is my first post. I was at the 
Deep Cut show today as I am only minutes away. Parking lot was a zoo.
Inside was much more less chaotic. As small as this show is, it is a annual
event for my wife and I. Picked up Paph. spicerianum from Glen Decker. His
plants always look perfect. Probably go back Friday night to get one of his many large Phrags. in spike.


----------



## Hien (Feb 5, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Hello everybody. My name is Clark and this is my first post. I was at the
> Deep Cut show today as I am only minutes away. Parking lot was a zoo.
> Inside was much more less chaotic. As small as this show is, it is a annual
> event for my wife and I. Picked up Paph. spicerianum from Glen Decker. His
> plants always look perfect. Probably go back Friday night to get one of his many large Phrags. in spike.



Glad you made it to the show on the first day, earlier birds get the choicee worms. In this case the best plants.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 5, 2009)

I enjoyed myself there today. Stopped in between classes for "a peak" and actually spent over 5 hours there with judging going on...ended up skipping the second class. Oops. Hey it only happens once a year. Well, then again at Longwood.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Hello everybody. My name is Clark and this is my first post. I was at the
> Deep Cut show today as I am only minutes away. Parking lot was a zoo.
> Inside was much more less chaotic. As small as this show is, it is a annual
> event for my wife and I. Picked up Paph. spicerianum from Glen Decker. His
> plants always look perfect. Probably go back Friday night to get one of his many large Phrags. in spike.



WELCOME Clark! Spicerianum is a good choice, as is the vendor! Tell us about yourself - sounds like you have other orchids? Windowsill grower? , etc.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 6, 2009)

I will be stopping by tomorrow morning!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Hello everybody. My name is Clark and this is my first post.


Welcome from NYC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Clark. Tell us more about your orchids.


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2009)

Needed some instant gratification, collected Phrag. Penns Creek Cascade 3N
from the show, this is ready to bloom in two weeks. My wife got Paph. gratrixianum. Both from Piping Rock.
goldenrose, NYEric, and SlipperFan, thank you for the welcome, and hello to all. I am a student and an avid gardener. I started growing orchids two
years ago. The larger plants are grown by the windowsills, as well as by the
sliding glass door. The smaller plants grow in the basement under T-12 
40 watt bulbs. My plant list from old to new:

Phrag. losttag inspike, looks like half Living Fire
Pk hybrid 'Laura' x Living Fire 4N
Paph. sanderianum 'B. Manser' x 'Penanko'
Paph. Pinocchio just boomed, inspike again
Paph. rothchildianum 'Chester Hills' x self
Paph. maudiae
Paph. venustum
Paph. delenatii
Paph. insigne x purpuratum
Paph. St. Swithin (2)
Paph. lowii
Paph. Harold Koopowitz
Pk 'Laura' x 'Ana'
Phrag. longifolium
Phrag. Grande
Phrag. caudatum
Flask Paph. Shin Yi's Pride
Flask Paph. hennisianum
half Flask Paph. philippinense
X-MAS: pile of sanderianums from Leo (thanks!) The three plants above round out my slipper collection. Thanks for reading.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2009)

You have a very good start!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome Clark - great list. :clap:


----------

